# nzw vs nz red



## Ebers (Feb 11, 2016)

I've been looking for a nzw buck but I haven't had any luck in finding one, I have found a few nz red & broken red bucks that are supposed to be pedigreed. Do you think the nz red buck would be as good as a nzw for breeding meat rabbits?


----------



## Pastor Dave (Feb 11, 2016)

Absolutely!
We had a NZR buck when I was a kid and he was a great breeder. His name was "Big Red".
I think the reds are more resolute than the whites, but I primarily have the whites right now.
You should do fine with a NZR for meat rabbits.


----------



## Bunnylady (Feb 11, 2016)

You may get some surprise colors like black and steel breeding a NZW to a NZR, but they are all considered the same breed, so production-wise, you shouldn't have any issues.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Feb 11, 2016)

@Bunnylady is absolutely right on the color genetics(and more)
When eating them, once hide is off it all looks the same. That being said, all white all the time gets boring.
I think it is cool getting the color variation to break up the monotony. My pelt guy saw me dump out my latest hides from a crossed breeding and abt had a heart attack. I had broken patterns that were almost all symmetrical, and he actually paid more per pelt. He actually asked for more, but I told him my main priority was the meat, so he would get what I bring.


----------



## chiques chicks (Feb 11, 2016)

I don't sell pellets, but I love different colors.
I am told, I don't know if it is true, many pelt buyers prefer white since it can be died for the craft market.

As far as meat, color doesn't matter. Breed isn't even a huge deal. I have several breeds, nz. Californian, champagne d'argent, and a couple, nz/silver fox cross. All are fine and I cross breed them occasionally. For meat, I don't get concerned about pedigree. I'm not registering or showing. Records for me are only for production results. I don't show and never will. ( I'm old enough to be sure I won't get in to show rabbits, lol) My meat rabbits are generally the culls from show stock, just don't meet some standard.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Feb 11, 2016)

chiques chicks said:


> I have several breeds, nz.


Do you have NZ Reds?


----------



## Pastor Dave (Feb 11, 2016)

@chiques chicks you heard correct. The commercial industry likes the pure white pelts for many reasons.
The guy I sell to is just craft market size, and does each pelt himself. He liked the colorful ones that would be made into smaller projects for Farmer's Market, etc.


----------



## chiques chicks (Feb 11, 2016)

BlessedWithGoats said:


> Do you have NZ Reds?


I don't have any red. White are more common here for the reasons everyone has mentioned, therefore cheaper. I would not be adverse to having them, just don't. There are some around the area I've seen advertised.

Actually, my favorites are some of the crosses, but they end up all colors. I'm not even sure what some of the mixes are, I just know they do well.  Breed and color don't really matter to me if the bed well, good let's, good mothers.

I don't sell meat, the laws in PA are weird. A friend has taken a few from me as breeders and likewise has no concern over breed, she did however want one with color since her daughter used the pelts for crafts and wanted different colors.  The nz/silver fox cross over Californian throws great, brown, white, and mixed, so I have no idea what genes are in there. I don't breed for genetics, or even really understand them.

All my animals are breed on the basis of the strong survive. I want easy care, efficient animals. Yes, I lose animals, but that is part of raising animals, IMO.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Feb 11, 2016)

Okay! Thanks!!
From the NZ's you've experienced, how are their temperaments?


----------



## chiques chicks (Feb 11, 2016)

Varies animal to animal. If handled, they can make great pet tour animals. On the other hand, I have a buck I will not handle without heavy leather gloves. He is, however an excellent breeder of good sized litters. I don't handle most of mine a lot, and many came from meat stock, so they aren't "tame". The only friendly animals I have are my two baby goats and my dog. Everything else is utilitarian.

Personality-wise, and looks, I like my champagne d'argents best. They came from show stock, not meat stock, so I think that makes a difference.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Feb 11, 2016)

Thank you!!


----------



## Bunnylady (Feb 11, 2016)

Just an addition to what chiques chicks said - a number of years ago, the ARBA added a rule to their by-laws that said that a judge could disqualify a rabbit from a class for being vicious. I thought the rule was long overdue - a judge shouldn't have to risk getting chewed up to judge a class. As a result, people who breed for show have to pay attention to temperament as well. Rabbits from show herds may or may not be extremely productive, but they should at least be tractable.


----------



## Ebers (Feb 11, 2016)

I put an ad on Craigslist yesterday looking for a nz buck, I got a reply about the 6 month old nz red buck & when I woke up this afternoon  (I wk nights) I had another reply from a fella that has a 4 month old A&M white nz so I'm debating between the 2. After all the feedback on here I'm confident the red nz wd definitely do the job but there's something about having the A&M that also seems appealing, both rabbits are $20 each but I only have cage space for 1...... I'm torn between the possibility of color that the red brings to the situation & the overall good meat rabbit attributes that are bred into the A&M buck


----------



## Pastor Dave (Feb 11, 2016)

chiques chicks said:


> I don't sell meat, the laws in PA are weird.


I believe there are some Farmer's Market type laws here to protect farmers selling food or meat grown and raised independently.
I try to avoid the federal processing laws by selling a rabbit or rabbits for a set price. Live or processed is the same.
My customers are buying a rabbit, not "meat". If someone wants the rabbit processed, it is complimentary. I do not charge for processing, just a custom ordered meat rabbit.


----------



## chiques chicks (Feb 12, 2016)

There are ways around the regulations here, as well. The PA dept of aAg is very strict. Selling as " human grade animal food " is one trick. Selling it life and offering to " teach" processing for free is another.

Ever notice almost everything you buy anywhere in the country is marked " "reg PA dept of agriculture"? Yeah, they are that strict. It's a state thing. They even check farm stand selling eggs even if it's just a couple dozen a day. Can't sell eggs that are over 1 week old ( or is it 5 days) even though we all know the stuff in the stores is older.


----------



## Ebers (Feb 13, 2016)

Well I went with the nz red buck & I wanted to put up a few picks... I really like his temperament & he's a good size buck


----------



## Pastor Dave (Feb 15, 2016)

Looks like a good buck.
Did you give him a name?


----------



## Ebers (Feb 15, 2016)

I haven't named him yet... I was kinda hoping the kids would help with that, I've been calling him RED & it might just end up sticking because the kids are preoccupied with the 40 baby chicks we got a couple weeks ago


----------



## Ebers (Feb 15, 2016)

Pastor Dave there's just 1 lil problem with my new buck... when I went to pick him up he was housed with 2 other 6 month old bucks which I knew was bad as soon as I seen em together, his genitals are chewed up from the other bucks biting him. The lady ended up giving him to me (she was unaware of the fact they'd fight like that) 
I'm afraid there may be too much damage & he wind up being sterile or something


----------



## Pastor Dave (Feb 16, 2016)

I will tell you my thought, but the one to tell you better would be @Bunnylady 
Give him a little time to heal up. It is probably the scrotum you see damaged. Hopefully enough internal parts are intact that even if scarred, he can heal and still breed and produce.
I would try him out a few times, but do not leave the determination up to just one doe. Pick a dependable producing doe or two and see what happens (Once he is healed up)
Due to my size limitations for cages and breeders, I have to cull he ones that do not produce. You can give him away, make him a pet, or consider him a roaster if he needs culled. Sounds harsh I know. Maybe the lady would take him back for you if need be.


----------



## Ebers (Feb 16, 2016)

I'm gonna wait about a month before I even attempt to put him with a doe... I don't have any problem with culling a rabbit that doesn't produce, thanks for your response


----------

